#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  DIN 53504 Testing of rubber

## ga.pe.012

Hello, can anyone pleade share the standard DIN 53504 Testing of rubber - Determination of tensile strength at break, tensile stress at yield, elongation at break and stress values in a tensile test?


Thanks in advanceSee More: DIN 53504 Testing of rubber

----------

